# USS Blue Ridge Shows Xmas Spirit



## tomahawk6 (21 Dec 2007)

Nice holiday photo.





YOKOSUKA, Japan (Dec. 6, 2007) The amphibious command ship, USS Blue Ridge (LCC 19) shows its holiday spirit with an elaborate display of light decorations. More than 20,000 feet of lights were used from bow to stern on the 7th Fleet flagship. U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Peter D. Lawlor (Released)


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (21 Dec 2007)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## geo (21 Dec 2007)

Pretty!

Makes ship easier to find for drunken sailors coming back from "liberty"

Cheers!


----------



## Mike Baker (21 Dec 2007)

Very nice ship. 

More then 20,000 feet of lights! Amazing!


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Dec 2007)

Can you imagine how much of a house 20,000 feet of lights would cover?     ;D
Great picture!


----------



## jollyjacktar (22 Dec 2007)

I will have to turn on our ship's Christmas lights in less than 30 min.  

Thank God, we don't have 20K feet of lights....  Yeah, it looks pretty and beautiful but, man oh man the work that went into setting it up.  Chevvy Chase must be the Old Man.


----------



## tomahawk6 (22 Dec 2007)

The USN has a Christmas light contest so quite a few ships in home port have the light displays.I agree with you alot of work is involved putting the displays togther, but they are nice to see.





SAN DIEGO (Dec. 19, 2007) The guided-missile destroyer USS John Paul Jones (DDG 53) sits pier-side, ready for a judging panel's inspection during the 2007 holiday ship decoration contest. Ships and shore commands were judged on four criteria: degree of difficulty, originality of display, holiday spirit and creativity. U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Mark A. Leonesio (Released)





071219-N-4658L-115 SAN DIEGO (Dec. 19, 2007) The guided-missile cruiser USS Cape St. George (CG 71) sits pier-side, ready for a judging panel's inspection during the 2007 holiday ship decoration contest. Ships and shore commands were judged on four criteria: degree of difficulty, originality of display, holiday spirit and creativity. U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Mark A. Leonesio (Released) 





071220-N-2638R-001 YOKOSUKA, Japan (Dec. 20, 2007) Holiday lights illuminate USS Kitty Hawk (CV 63) in celebration of the holiday season. Kitty Hawk is the world's only permanently forward-deployed aircraft carrier and operates from Fleet Activities Yokosuka. U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Bryan Reckard (Released)


----------



## jollyjacktar (22 Dec 2007)

There is no way our lights would even pass muster compaired to our USN cousins.  Very tiddley.  Shit, the Duty Tech, MSOD and myself Senior Hand could not even get all the friggin lights on on the uppers.  Now the CPFs do look more shiney, but then they always do.


----------



## karl28 (23 Dec 2007)

Wow talk about showing your xmass spirit great pics .


----------



## Sub_Guy (24 Dec 2007)

Nice pics, I have seen many xmas decoration contests here in Esq and they do a pretty damn good job at decorating the ships here.

Decorating the ship is a lot of hard work, but well worth it.   Sure beats scraping and painting.


----------

